# Toronto City FC looking for players for both 1st and 2nd team.



## floydy007 (Apr 1, 2011)

TSSL team looking for experienced and quality players, we have 2 teams entering the TSSL this season, our first team will be entering the Premier Division after gaining promotion from the 1st Division and also winning the league cup. The 2nd team will be entering either the 1st or 2nd Division. We have a great mix of players from the UK, Ireland, all over Europe and North America. 

We have currently set up training sessions every Sunday starting 26th February at 3pm. If you want more details about the training session send me a private message or an email.

Cheers
Lloyd
[email protected]


----------

